# Can't login



## kemperhills (May 8, 2018)

I installed FreeBSD10.2 in VirtualBox and the installation went fine.  After installation and reboot, after loading I get a login command.  I typed my username and password and it said something like "Login incorrect".  I typed my name and password, same.  I even typed my e-mail and password and the same.  

So, after installing FreeBSD how does one login to get to the desktop.  Thanks.


----------



## rigoletto@ (May 8, 2018)

I am not aware of any login issue on STABLE, and so I assume you probably mislead your username and/or password.

Have you tried to login as root?

Also, be aware currently "11.2" actually is 11-STABLE (what means it is stabilizing for the next RELEASE - the actual 11.2-RELEASE to be out in June), and it is not ever on BETA stage yet.


----------



## Maxnix (May 8, 2018)

Just wondering: are you sure that the keyboard layout is correct?


----------



## kemperhills (May 9, 2018)

lebarondemerd, I installed the distro and after installation it told me to remove the disk and reboot.  I did and it started loading and when the loading was finished the attachment below is what I see.  Nothing happens after that.  I have tried my user name and password,  E-mail address and password and it tells me the login failed.


----------



## kemperhills (May 9, 2018)

Mannix, yes I am sure of the keyboard. Thanks. 

Oh, by the way, I apologize for the mis-type, it is FreeBSD 10.2, not 11.2.


----------



## tingo (May 10, 2018)

Hint: When the login banner says "(Amnesiac)" where your hostname (the name you gave the machine when installed) should be, chances are pretty high that you are still booting from a FreeBSD install image.


----------



## SirDice (May 11, 2018)

FreeBSD 10.2 is End-of-Life since December 2017, please use a _supported_ version.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions
https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html

On older versions of FreeBSD the hostname defaulted to "Amnesiac" if it wasn't set in /etc/rc.conf.


----------



## kemperhills (May 11, 2018)

Tingo, thanks for the reply.


----------



## kemperhills (May 11, 2018)

SirDice, thanks, will find a newer version.  By the way, because I am trying to get away from Windows I have tried several Linux Distros.  I really Like Linux Mint and Ubuntu.  I can install either with no problem and use either with no problem.  But is it the command line to do so much in Linux that is kicking by behind.  But I am plodding away to learn Linux and, if I can,  Window is gone and I have been a Windows user since Windows 95.


----------



## SirDice (May 11, 2018)

Lesson 1: FreeBSD is not a Linux!


----------

